# Bolens Husky Tractors Specifications Catalog - 1967



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

This catalog introduces the first "large frame" Bolens 1250.

(front cover)


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 2


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 3


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 4


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 5


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 6


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 7


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 8


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 9


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 10


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 11


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

rear cover


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Wow, lots of versatility and attachments. Dig that post hole digger!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Mow
Notice most of those attachments are for 10hp, 8 1/4 hp, and 7 hp tractors.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I think those single lung motors had a lot of torque with their heavy flywheels and long strokes. They don't make'em like they used to.


----------

